# Install Win98se files to Harddrive



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I have an Ibm THIKPAD 560 laptop that doesn't have a Cdrom, is there some way to write the setup files to the laptop harddrive from a PC and then run the setup from the laptop, if it's possible it would eliminate the need foe installing system drivers.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

If you've got one of those adapters that could hook up your laptop to the pc then yes you should be able to transfer the whole 98 disk to the hard drive if there's enough HD space. It's about 700 mbs. 

I've installed Windows myself that way and it's actually faster but you'll need to leave those installation files there in case you want to add new programs or files that requires access to them in the future since you don't have a cd rom. 

Just create a folder called Win98 on the Root C: of the laptop then copy the contents of the entire 98 cd disk into it exactly as you see it. Boot the laptop normally with a Startup disk and at the A:\ prompt type: 

C:

At the C:\ prompt type:

cd win98\setup.exe

That should begin the installation process.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I have an adapter that I can plug the harddrive directly into my pc, but I'm having trouble when I type in the c command win98 it says the directory already exist, I write the command to copy the files from cd it says wrong parameter. I other commands but the same problem. This is my first attempt, I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

So what you're doing then is you've made the laptop hard drive a slave to the master on the pc or have you hooked the laptop up using direct cable connection?


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I unplugged the master on the pc and plugged the laptop harddrive into master conection using an adapter, the harddrive is recognized. Sorry it took so long to get back to you, I was helping a friend of mine get malware off her pc.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Is there an Operating System currently on the laptop HD or did you boot in DOS in an attempt to copy the Win98SE disk on the Root C:? The hd is formatted and partitioned right? 

A preferable way of going would be if you can is make the laptop a slave to the master pc hard drive. The adapter should allow you to do that. Would that be possible, some laptops may force you to completely remove the HD. 

As long as you can change the jumper pin you'd probably be alright without having to disassemble it. 

If you're unable to and have to keep it a master what commands are you using that's giving you the wrong parameter message?


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I bought this harddrive formated to fats32, there isn't an os on it. I booted with a start up floppy, I typed c prompt I typed c enterthe MD SETUP98 ENTER the CD SETUP98 ENTER, got wrong parameter, so I next tried an xcopy disk typed MD WIN98 FROM c\> prompt then I used the xcopy command XCOPY E:win98 c:\win98 /s /e this didn't work either. Th first command I tried c directory already exists. I thought I was on my way but there's something wrong with MD SET98 command.


----------



## jubalsams (Aug 25, 2004)

Assuming the HDD is seen by your desktop PC (it appears in BIOS) and formatted FAT32, and you only have one HDD installed, AND you are using the "Microsoft Windows98se Startup" floppy (or an exact copy of it), boot with your Microsoft Startup floppy and key in (implied hit Enter after each line):

SYS C:

C:

MD Win98

CD Win98

Now insert your Windows 98se CD and key in:

COPY E:\Win98\*.*

This copy will take a long while. Now the drive will be bootable in your laptop. Install the drive, boot it up and at the C:> prompt type:

CD Win98

Then key in:

SETUP

Note: if you don't have a Microsoft Win98se Startup disk, get the program to create one here (Windows 98SE Boot Disk):
http://www.allbootdisks.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=42&func=selectfolder&filecatid=10

And then you will need to find the device drivers for that laptop.
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=TPAD-MATRIX

Best


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

You want to copy over the whole 98 cd disk, not just the Win98 folder from the above command.

Try this command after creating a Win98 folder on your root C:

At the C:\ prompt type:

xcopy e:\ /e c:\win98 

Just be sure when you boot with the Startup disk that you press 1 for CD support so the dirvers are loaded. 

E:\ will become your CD-Rom drive if all you have is one partition on the laptop HD.

Once it's copied then at the C:\ prompt type:

cd win98\setup.exe

Your 98SE version must be a full edition otherwise it'll request confirmation of Windows 95 or 98 and without a CD-Rom you won't be able to do that unless you copy over the full edition of either OS onto the laptop HD as well.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I had to work late tonight and tommorrrow night but I will give it another try Thursday night and let you what happens. I do have a full addition of 98se and the harddrive is shown as the pc boots up.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Very good, let us know how it goes.

Btw I should have mentioned to create a Win98 folder on the Root C: type at the C:\ prompt:

md win98

To make sure it's there afterwards type at the C:\ prompt:

cd win98

You should then be at the C:\win98 prompt. 

To get back to the C: prompt type:

cd c:\

Then you can go ahead and copy over the contents of the Windows 98SE disk using this command:

xcopy e:\ /e c:\win98


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Almost forgot to mention, in order for those commands to work you must have the XCOPY program on the Startup disk. If your pc based system is Windows 98 or ME look in the C:\Windows\Command folder for these three files and place directly onto the Startup disk (not in a folder):

XCOPY.exe
XCOPY32.exe
XCOPY32.mod

If you don't have them look below to download the attachment. They're in a zip folder so they'll need to be extracted first. Once they're on your Startup disk the copy command from the previous post should work properly


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I had to set my pc to boot from floppy first , it won't boot to the floppy if I set cdrm c a, the floppy loads 1Generic IDE cdrm drive(oakcdrom. sys) CDRom loads as drive x 2.memory manage (himem.sys andemmu 386 exe 3 is a list of components .At the bottom is an a promptI typed in c:\ and get the c prompt md win 98 and get invalid media by reading drive c this is as far as I got.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi you don't need the CD-Rom to boot just the Floppy then the Hard Drive.

Your laptop HD doesn't sound like it's been formatted.

Reboot with the Startup disk and at the A:\ Prompt type:

Format c: <press enter>

When it's finished try to create the win98 folder again from the C:\ prompt.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

Can't run format without running fdisk,should I start over delete the partition and create a new primary dos partition and format?


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Yeah I would go ahead and do that, since you were getting the C:\ prompt I figured it was already fdisk and just needed formatting but you may need to do the whole procedure over.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I won't be able to try it until Sunday afternoon, I was called to work out of town Saturday. Should I use my PC OR THE LAPTOP?


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

If you mean to format it shouldn't matter. You might even try going to the website of whoever made the hard drive, a lot of times there are free utilities available to download that will partition and format it for you very easily in DOS.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

Okay I think I've just about got it, I put the harddrive in my laptop deleted the primary dos partition , recreasted primary dos parttion and formated sucessfully, I installed the hd in my pc and booted to dos entered the the commands you gave me everyting worked until the last command xcopy e:\ /e c:\win98 , got invalid drive specification 0files copied, I tried using d instead of ein the command got the same message. Is there some other command I can try ?


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

First were you able to create a new folder called Win98 and did you get to the C:\win98 prompt alright? 

Invalid drive specification means a drive letter is specified that is not being seen or doesn't exist. When you get to the A:\ prompt type:

E: 

See if that takes you to the E:\ prompt.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

Yes I was able to create a new folder call Win98 and I did get to the C:\win98. , when I type E: at A:\> I get invalid drive specification


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

If all you have on the HD is one partition then E:\ should be for your CD-Rom so it's not being seen for some reason.

What kind of drive do you have, would it be plugged into a USB port? Does it work properly when you boot up into Windows using the pc hard drive?

If it's an IDE and not a USB CD drive and it works ok in Windows you might want to try another boot disk. Download one from the link below, look for Windows 98SE OEM. Just click on the icon and it'll extract the files to a clean floppy. Reboot with CD-Rom support.

Also make sure to put those three XCOPY files back on there as well.

http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I think I got it, it's showing all the files the disc is writting to the harddrive. It copied 1130 files to the harddrive, shpuld I copy a msbatch file to the harddrive? When I install the hd back in my laptop and it reboots to the harddrive type cd win98 and hit enter, type setup and hit enter right? It's finished writing the files anfd is sitting at c:\prompt c should I do anything else? Thanks for the help I couldn't have done it without you. I hope as I get more experience I will be able to help others.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Ok great we finally got it. 

All you have to do now is put the hd back into the laptop then reboot with your 98SE Startup disk. At the A:\ prompt type:

c:

At the c:\ prompt type:

cd win98\setup.exe

That should start your installation. Good luck and let me know how it turns out.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I installed the harddrive in the laptop, booted with the boot disk , got to the c prompt typed cd win98\setup.exe got too many parameters setup exe., so I rebooted then I tried cd win98 enter got C:\WIN98> so I typed setup enter nothing happens C:\WIN98> appears again no matter what you type after it.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi I was wondering if you go it installed ok. After going through your previous post I realized that the 1130 files you said was copied would not have been nearly enough, the 98SE disk has well over 3500. 

That might be the problem you're having since the setup.exe on the root of the disk should have worked but since it didn't let's try this before attempting a recopy of the whole disk:

There's a folder also named win98 as part of the Windows 98SE disk that was copied inside the Win98 folder you created, it was just called that so it would be easy to find on your Root C:. Try this command, there's another setup.exe. At the C:\ prompt type:

cd win98\win98

When you get to that prompt type setup.exe 

Let me know if it works.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

Okay I gave it a try got the message invalid directory actually the first time I tried it I had the \going the wrong way got too many parameters-/WIN98


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

It doesn't look like the entire disk was copied onto your HD so we'll have to try again. The first thing to do is delete the directory that's on there now. If your pc hard drive has 98 or Me go to the C:\Windows\Command folder and look for a command program called Deltree.exe. If it's not there download the attachment then copy it directly on your Startup disk (not in a folder). 

After booting up with CD-Rom support and your 98SE disk in the CD drive at the A:\ prompt type:

copy deltree.exe c:

You should see 1 file copied. Type C: to get to the C:\ prompt then type in this command:

deltree /y win98

When the win98 folder is deleted create a new one with the md command, so it's not confusing just call it w98. Check to make sure by typing in cd w98 that's it there and you get to that prompt. If it is type in cd c:\ to get back to the C:\ prompt then this time use the following command to copy over the Windows 98SE disk:

xcopy32 e:\*.* c:\w98\*.* /s /e

There should be 3500+ files copied. If that's what you get then try reinstalling it again. Boot with the Startup disk and type:

C:\

At the C:\ prompt type:

cd w98\setup.exe

If that doesn't work try at the C:\ prompt:

cd w98\win98

When at that prompt type:

setup


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

You should just be able to use the plain COPY command. There normally isn't any critical in the subdirectories that XCOPY would include. 

But is you want to use XCOPY, use XCOPY rather than XCOPY32.

Also make sure the drive letter you are using is correct. 

For example, if you have the laptops's drive plugged in as a slave and booting to another drive, it is unlikely that you would want copy or do anything to the C: drive. That would be the dirve you are booting to and not the laptop's drive. You need to format or copy files to what drive letter is being assinged to the slave laptop's drive. 

You also might want to format the laptop's drive wih the /s switch. This will include the system files so it is bootable. This way you can just put the drive in, boot, and start the install.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hello Bob,

Yes I know the XCOPY command will work, that's why I used it the first time but for some reason all the files didn't copy over so in case XCOPY was corrupted I used the XCOPY32 command. Either will work fine, they just end up pointing to XCOPY32. mod.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yes, XCOPY will work. Never said it wouldn't. Just isn't necessary in this case.

Also you need to make sure you are using the correct dirive letter for where the files are being copied to.

If the laptop drive is set as a slave, and you are booting to, or there is another drive in the computer, it would be something other than the C: drive.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Bob I appreciate your help but we are using the correct drives. E:\ is the CD-Rom, we have already copied from the disk drive but for some reason not all of them made it. The laptop is not a slave, it is a master hooked up using an adapter. We're going to try and copy everything over again, that is if things don't get confusing.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If it's all correct, why isn't it working. It just shouldn't be that hard to copy the files from a single directory. Are they not being copied?


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

It's a good question, I've never had a problem using that command with XCOPY. it works everytime for me but for some reason only 1130 files out 3500+ copied over so we'll try again.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I only show around 120 files in the directory with the Win98 source files. Maybe that's part of the problem. All those unnecessary files are being copied. Also why I don't always like to use XCOPY in this case. There is no need to copy subdirectories.

There are only around 77 cab files, the rest mostly assorted executables and bin files. What are there 3000+ you are seeing that you really need?


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Only 120? The Win98 folder on my Windows 98SE has 775. The reason I'm having the poster copy over the whole disk is because the laptop doesn't have a cd-rom, it's hooked up temporarily to the pc in order to utilize that cd-rom and there are additional hardware drivers on the Windows 98SE disk the poster may need later.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

There are only all all those files if you include the subdirectories. But if you look at what is in those subdirectories the don't contain additional drivers. They have things like the Tour AOL and AT&T. Then you get the 775 you refer to. But certainl there are not additional drivers there. 

There is a separate "drivers" directory ouside of the normal Win98 on but that still has nowhere near anything like 3500 files.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Bob isn't easier to copy over the disk and then as long as it's not deleted the poster will never have to worry about something not being there? He or she will not have access to a 98SE disk in the future since there's no CD-rom on the laptop. It appears what's happening now is we're taking something very simple and making it complicated. I've never had a problem copying over disks with their subdirectories and I'm sure we'll sort this out as well.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

And that is the real problem for the future...not having CD ROM access. Since most software comes on CD in the past several years, unless this gets resolved, it's likely going to be a problem. Of course there are things like external CD ROM drives which will work. It will also mean that they don't need access to everything on the Win98 CD at this point then. So one solution solves both problems.

So basically at this point you don't need to worry about all 3,500 files, most of which the operating system doesn't need. Just get on there what you know it does. For now at least get the ones from the Win98 directory. You can also just run the setup from there to do the OS install. 

Then you can at least connect some kind of external CD ROM device which will not only let you get the rest of the files, if you ever really need them - so far I never have, but more importantly it will allow you to use a CD for all the more recent applications.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

edge,

Bob is correct you can install Windows 98SE by just copying over the Win98 folder. However if you follow my post from #28 you will get some additional important files on there, including hardware drivers you may need in the future while Windows is setting up. Since you don't have a cd-rom on the laptop by doing it now you won't have to worry about it later if anything's needed. Sorry if there's any confusion.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

edge,

Are there any applications you would want to install later the only come on a CD?


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I would like to make sure I have all the drivers I need later on the harddrive DR20 thanks for all the help I want to continue so I will follow your instructions on thread 28 I know that deltree file isn't on my start up disk so I downloaded the file and wrote it to my start up disk


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

1. Are you sure the limited number of additional drivers on the Win98 CD are ones you even need? No point in copying them if they won't do you any good. Typically the are not and need to be either downloaded from the manufacture's web site or have available on a CD. Which brings us back to the problem, how are things like applications going to get installed in the future without a CD?

2. I have a boot disk you can download and extract at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/software/win98_img.exe

There are a lot of the DOS utilities there that don't normally get added when you make one from Win98. For example Diskcopy, Doskey, Format, More, Sys, Edit, Chkdsk, DELTREE, Extract, Fdisk, Attrib, Label, Mem, Scandisk, Scanreg, Smartdrv and Xcopy.

Not only are there more utilities on there but it starts much faster since it doesn't have to create the RAM disk and then expand the cab file from the floppy to that RAM disk.

It automatically loads with support for a generic CD ROM and assigns it the drive letter of X:

There is also a CD ROM boot image you can download at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/software/win_boot.iso


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

edge, no problem we'll be here to give you a hand and make sure you get everything up and running. Let me know if those commands work out alright for you.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

While you have the opportunity, you might consider going to the manufacturer's web site and download the drivers you know you'll need for the THIKPAD 560 laptop. Then copy them to a directory on the laptop's hard drive. They are not normally included on a basic Win98 disk.

So to keep things simple, not confusing, and ensure you really get the drivers you need:

1. Copy the source files from the Win98 directory on the CD to a directory on the laptop
2. Download and copy all the specific drivers you know you will need to the laptop's hard drive. No point in guessing or hoping with something as important as this.

Did some searching for you on this and it looks like you can download drivers ahead of time from:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-60522

Again, it is unlikely they are on the extra drivers directory Win98 CD anyway.

3. Put the drive back in, boot and run SETUP from the directory on the hard drive.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

That's why I wouldn't have set it up that way. Much easier to set it up the laptop's hard drive as a slave. Then boot to the OS that is on the desktop computer, and download or copy all you need to the laptop's hard drive.

You also don't need to mess with the DOS commands which also seem to be causing some problems as well since not everything appears to be being copied. 

Much easier and faster to do it right the start.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Bob how is edge going to get those drivers onto the laptop hard drive without a cd-rom or if the hard isn't a slave? The laptop hard drive is a master and this is being worked through in DOS. The laptop drivers not included on the Windows 98SE disk can be downloaded afterwards once 98SE is installed. We're trying to do one thing at a time.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

If you went through the thread I recommended making it a slave but apparently it's not possible so we're trying to do it a different way, through dos. We will get it done, I don't know what you're so worried about.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

From earlier posts it sounded like - "I unplugged the master on the pc and plugged the laptop harddrive into master conection using an adapter, the harddrive is recognized"

So even though it might be a slave, it is the only drive in the computer.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Some laptop hard drives are difficult to make a slave, I know I've seen them and so I'm sure if edge could have done it he or she would have.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

From earlier posts it sounded like - "I unplugged the master on the pc and plugged the laptop harddrive into master conection using an adapter, the harddrive is recognized"

So even though it might be a slave, it is the only drive in the computer. 

That is why a better solution would be to:

1. Connect the laptop's drive to the secondary IDE controller. This way it won't be a primary master.

2. Connect your original master drive back and boot to it.

Then you should be able to recognize and copy what you need. Has this specific configuration been tried and what were the results. Mostly from early on I keep seeing references to copy to a C: drive which would be somewhat limiting.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

You're impossible, I give up.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

No reason to give up so soon. It's getting so close. 

It might be good to see if the laptop's hard drive can be set up as a master drive but on the secondary IDE channel. Then no jumpers or anything should need to be changed on that drive. 

Then it would be so much easier. Again, boot to the desktop's OS. No DOS commands to worry about which seem to be causing some problems. Can copy all the contents of the Win98 CD. And most importantly can download all the drivers from the web site previously posted to the laptop's hard drive ahead of time.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Bob how could it be put on the secondary controller without making it a slave if the cd rom was on there as a master? Rather than go through all the steps of changing jumper pins around or moving cd drives to different controllers it was decided to do it this way and before you know it we will get it done.  :up:


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

Okay I already have the drivers installed on floppies how do I copy them to the harddrive while I'm at it. dr20 I got a c prompt at 1817 should I attempt a setup or start over?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Are the file names of the drivers long files names. If so, it may be difficult to copy them from DOS.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Using the Deltree from Root C: that you copied earlier delete the w98 folder:

deltree /y w98

We'll try something different, I don't know why the full disk won't copy. Create a new w98 and then at the C:\ prompt type:

cd w98

At the c:\w98 prompt type:

md win98
md drivers

You're going to create two folders inside w98.

Get back to the C:\ prompt and type 

xcopy e:\win98\*.* c:\w98\win98\*.* /s /e

Look for about 775 files to have been copied.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

dr20 said:


> Bob how could it be put on the secondary controller without making it a slave if the cd rom was on there as a master? Rather than go through all the steps of changing jumper pins around or moving cd drives to different controllers it was decided to do it this way and before you know it we will get it done.  :up:


Usually there is just a jumper to move on the CD ROM to make it a Slave. Seems like that would have taken less time to move a jumper and get on with it than all the time spent so far just trying to copy some files. Guess I don't mind moving a jumper if it will make things easier and faster.

And if moving the CD ROM"s jumper is too difficult, then there isn't any need to. Copy the Win98 CD to the existing desktop's hard drive. Then connect the laptop's hard drive to the cable end the CD is using and copy the files to the laptop's drive.

Either way it really shouldn't need to be so complicated or take so long.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

That's the beauty of the alternative solutions. You don't need to make the CD ROM a slave. There are many ways to avoid moving a jumper (if it is really impossible or too difficult). 

You can:

1. As previously mentioned, just take the data (ribbon) cable off the CD ROM when needed rather than the moving the jumper.
2. If that's too difficult you can take the cable off the motherboard and connect the laptop's hard drive to the motherboard with an IDE cable. Then you don't need to do anything with any direct connection to the CD ROM (again if it is too difficult). 

A little creativity will probably show even more simple solutions as well. 

Sounds like since Edge is able to get the laptop adapter connected and working, he must be reasonably intelligent. I typically like to approach people with that frame of mind. 

To avoid confusion, this was in response to a previous post that was apparently deleted - "dr20 - You haven't seen my CD-Rom setup, to make it a slave you have to competely unassemble it from the frame to get to the back of the drive. Sometimes it's not always as easy as it sounds and you forget many people seeking advice are not as computer knowledgeable as most of those who frequent sites like this everyday."


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Edge,

If you are certain you have all the necessary drivers on floppies then you don't need to worry about copying all those 3,500 files on the Win98 CD. Just the actual OS source files from the Win98 directory is enough. Should be something like 180 only. 

Or at least make certain you have the network card drivers. Then once you get the OS installed on the laptop, you can download the rest from the web. 

Either way that should get you started a bit sooner.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I actually installed win 98 to the laptop harddrive in my pc but I let it setup in my pc so everything is inialized to my pc not my laptop. The harddrive will boot to windows in the laptop but the program is smaller than the screen and it won't let me change any video settings or audio setting, I used the instruction from the IBM site how to write the drivers to the hd.I went to remove /install hardware in the device manager I can see what I need to get working,yellow xs beside them.But it looks like I need the win cd to get them going and that's not going to work.I have two harddrives so I will try both of your solutions


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

dr20 deltree doesn't work for me this time, I probably did something wrong I will give it another try in the morning


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

That's why I wanted you to copy over at least the drivers folder along with the full Win98 in case there was anything in there that might be needed. The problem with installng the OS with the laptop in the pc is Windows recognizes all the hardware from the pc and sets it up accordingly. To try and get everything you need now without a cd-rom is going to be kind of difficult.

If you like we can attempt to copy the OS again. Reboot with the laptop in the pc and type:

Format C: /s

Create the folders from post #28 and type in this command instead since you're having problems with xcopy:

E:

at the E\ prompt type:

copy win98\*.* c:\w98\win98\*.*

There'll only be about 98 files or so but since you have the necessary laptop drivers on floppy that may be enough to get you up and running, you can download whatever else you need.

Reboot without a floppy and at the C:\ prompt type:

cd w98\win98\setup.exe

The safest route though is to get everything on there now in case it's ever needed later. Is there any way to make the laptop hd a slave? First you could copy the Windows 98SE disk to the pc's hard drive. Create a folder called W98 then copy the contents of the entire disk into it exactly as you see it. Shut it down and hook the laptop up to the secondary controller, it should be the one your cd-rom is plugged into. 

There won't be a need to reset any jumper pins if it's on the secondary controller as a master. To do this you'll have to temporarily unhook the cd-rom but it won't be necessary anyway since you copied the contents of the disk onto the hd earlier. 

When it boots up the laptop will be seen on the D:\ drive, delete everything that's on it. At that point just go ahead and copy over the entire W98 folder from the pc's hard drive onto the laptop Root D:, shut it down and rehook your pc's cd-rom back up. The laptop will now be ready to go. 

Reboot using the Startup disk. At the C:\ prompt type:

cd w98\setup.exe

If it's not possible to do it this way try the instructions from above, reformat the laptop hd, create the folders and just use the copy command.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

That's why I suggested making sure you copy (or at least have availbale) all the necessary drivers from the manufacturer. It was pretty commong for Win98 not to have many laptop drivers anywhere on the CD. It sounds like at least the video drivers are not there. What was on that floppy with the drivers you mentioned a while back?

For example, the video drivers are specifically mentioned on the site previously posted towards the bottom of the page. It looks like it is only ~250k so would easily fit on a floppy.

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-60522


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

Okay last night I installed win98 to my old pc, I disconnected the harddrive in the pc and installed my laptop hd in it's place now I will be able to try your method, Can I write the win98 files to a folder on the destop and then disconnect the cd rom and connect my laptop harddrive to the cdrom connector and write the files to the harddrive. I downloaded the drivers from the IBM site a month ago. I have an IBM service manual on cd which has all the drivers for the laptop I have these written on seperate floppies


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Yes you can do that, just make sure to copy the w98 folder on the root D: (that should be your laptop drive letter. It's only temporary though, when you reboot it as a master in the laptop it'll revert back to C:\


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Whew. Finally we don't need to copy anything other than the Win98 directory. 

But since you have all the drivers on a floppy, have you tried just booing with the laptop and installing them? Sounds like you are pretty close at this point.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

Okay I have the win98cd in the cdrom of my pc I clicked on my computer clickedon cdand browse the cd I see five folders three readme and setup ,do I move them to the desktop?Or do I just copy the entire cd to the hd. Then I make a win98 folder on my laptop hd and connect it to cd connection in my pc. Then I clicked on win98 folder on my pc and move it to the cd. how do I copy the win98 cd file to the hd of mypc? mY PC is running win98se


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi after creating the folder w98 on your desktop open 98SE from the CD-Rom and press ctrl/a to select everything in it, including the readme files and the setup program. Or you can go to the Edit menu on the top toolbbar and press Select all. Then right click to copy it into the w98 folder. You want everything to be in the w98 folder exactly as you see it on the 98SE disk. After it's copied then copy the whole w98 folder onto the Root of the laptop.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Edge,

I thought you already copied the files, installed Win98 on the laptop's drive while in the desktop, booted with it in the laptop and noticed that at least you needed the video and audio drivers. 

"The harddrive will boot to windows in the laptop but the program is smaller than the screen and it won't let me change any video settings or audio setting"

Is that correct?

What happened when you downloaded the drivers and tried to install them from a floppy? That's usually why they are on the manfacturer's site since they are not on the Win98 CD.

For example, what video adapter(s) are showing up in the Device Manager. It is entirely likely that since Win98 was really installed on a different computer, that adapter is still insttalled as the default and needs to be removed.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

dr 20 I clicked on select all and all items are selected I right click the box of options that pop up there is no copy


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

Bob in the device manager the devices have abox to the left with a +until I see other devices with a yellow question mark to the left APM battery slot, CRYSTAL p&p audio system CODEC, crystal p&p audio system control registers, crystal p&p audio system MP-401 cOMPATIBLE, GAMEPORT JOYSTICK, IBM Thinkpad Infrared port,PCI cardbus bridge, PCI universal serial port and unknown device most of these I will have to get working


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

When you select all go to the Edit menu on the top toolbar and try to copy it that way.

Some of the problems you're having with drivers in the Device Manager from the current Windows installation by way of the pc would be fixed automatically by reinstalling it from the laptop but you could try to work with what you have. What downloaded drivers are on the floppy disks?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

edge said:


> Bob in the device manager the devices have abox to the left with a +until I see other devices with a yellow question mark to the left APM battery slot, CRYSTAL p&p audio system CODEC, crystal p&p audio system control registers, crystal p&p audio system MP-401 cOMPATIBLE, GAMEPORT JOYSTICK, IBM Thinkpad Infrared port,PCI cardbus bridge, PCI universal serial port and unknown device most of these I will have to get working


As you see Win98 is correctly detecting the devices but the drivers are not there. So takng the time to reinstall the entire OS won't solve the problem. Nor will they be anywhere on the Win98 CD. That's where you need to install the drivers from the manfacturer.

Drivers listed their web site are:
BIOS PC Card/PCMCIA Audio and Telephony Features System Utilities Infrared Video


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I video drivers, audio drivers, infrared drivers, pmcia ,I also have a system configuration that's 20mg to big to write to floppy.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I forgot to mention I downloaded the drivers from the IBM site but the service manual disk I have has a congiguration utility that's not on thr IBM site


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yes, keeping the current configuration would be important. So trying to avoid having to reinstall. 

Still not sure why or how the Win98 folder is not on the hard drive yet. It is pretty simple to do but it seems all that information about XCOPY was too confusing and apparently never worked. 

Also, since Win98 was installed while the laptop's hard drive was in the desktop, it could have been copied from the CD at that time using the Windows Explorer. But then again, it could have been copied that way anyway just booting to the desktop's original OS with the laptop's hard drive connected to the secondary controller. Many ways to do that.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

We'll try to install them one at a time. In the Device Manager where you see the yellow checkmark right click to get the properties. In the properties box look for the button to install the driver. Select the option where you have the drivers on disk and direct it to where it's stored. Some of the drivers are .exe, which means you just need to click on them and they install automatically. Your audio drivers should work that way.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm going to put the laptop hd back in my pc run my service disk and put the drivers on the desktop and put it back in the laptop run the drivers from the desktop


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

While you're doing it that way you might as well copy over at least the win98 and drivers folder, put them somewhere on the Root C:. You will need the win98 folder in the future to install Windows programs from the Setup tab in the Control Panel where you see Add/Remove Programs.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

edge said:


> I'm going to put the laptop hd back in my pc run my service disk and put the drivers on the desktop and put it back in the laptop run the drivers from the desktop


I'm not sure you can install drivers for the laptop while the hard drive is connected to the desktop.

If they are already on floppies, can you just copy them to a directory on the laptop's hard drive?

As far as the gameport not showing up, it is fairly common for those drives to be tied to the audio drivers, which are also not yet installed. A way to demonstrate this is to look at a regular audio card. It is very common for the gameport to be on that card as well.

I thought from a much earlier post that the Win98 folder was already copied to the lapto's hard drive? Is that correct. Still won't help much with the drivers issue but would be good to clarify.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm having the same problem I had before every device driver I try I get a 1FB error and it asks for the system disk


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Were you able to copy over the win98 folder to the laptop's hd?


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

no it didn't copy


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

For some reason the laptop hd is having problems copying from the cd-rom, even in Windows. Since you're going to need the files from the disc all I can suggest at the moment is to try and copy the win98 folder onto the pc's hard drive first, then shut the computer down and hookup the laptop on the secondary controller as suggested yesterday. 

From there you can copy the win98 folder from the pc to the laptop, or have you already tried that since I didn't see any mention of it?


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I tried but I went to control panel clicked on cdwin98, I browsed the disk all the folders and readme appeared I selected all clicked on copy in the task bar nothing happened. I took my other hd installed in the pc installed win98 on it , before it could begin the setup I put it back in the laptop and let it setup with one minute left in the install it asked for win98 disc, but this time it recognizes my pmcia IBM cdrom and the modem card but I need drivers for the cd rom and the card. I stll have the same small screen size but if the cd rom will work maybe I can run the system disk, I also have a micro solutions backpack crom which plugs in the printer port, I thought this would be easier one to get going but it isn't


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

What kind of cd-rom do you have, is it hooked up to an IDE controller the same as your pc's hard drive and do you have any problems copying files off of it to that hard drive when you're in Windows?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Sounds like all the copying from DOS hasn't been working too weel for whatever reason. 

Did you try and:

1. Copy the Win98 CD to a directory on the desktop's computer
2. Connect the laptop to the desktop's secondary controller.
3. Copy the Win98 CD from the directory on the desktop to the laptop's hard drive.

You really need to get the source files onto the laptop's hard drive. Might as well copy the drivers from the manufacturer as well since you know they will be needed.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

Yes the cdrom is hooked up the same way as the hd


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi edge I think we might be able to solve this problem if you have a Microsolutions backpack crom to hookup to your laptop.

You're going to need to download bpcd_dos.EXE, it's a very hard driver to find but you can still get it at Driver Guide, you'll have to register if you haven't already to download it:

http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=124845

It's a DOS driver to put on your bootable disk so it'll be seen. At that point you can install Windows 98SE using that CD drive directly to the laptop. Follow the instructions from here after downloading the driver:

http://www-1.ibm.com/support/docview.wss?uid=pos1R1001312

Scroll down to Microsoft Windows(R) 98 Second Edition.

Let me know if that helps or if you have any questions.

Also, before installing Windows 98 over again be sure to type Format C: at the A:\ prompt.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I haven't tried copying any files of the harddrive itried copying from the system disk in the cdrom


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

edge said:


> Yes the cdrom is hooked up the same way as the hd


Is it hooked up to the secondary IDE controller? If it is you can just connect your laptop's drive to that controller. Trying to save you purchasing anything at this point.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Edge from post #90 in the instructions from that link to make those drivers fit on the bootable floppy delete everything on it except for:

command.com, io.sys, and msdos.sys

You'll see that on the bottom of the Windows 98SE section Note A.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

It thought those drivers were only for "if you have a Microsolutions backpack crom to hookup to your laptop". Is that the case with the current IDE configuration on the desktop?


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

What Ive done is downloaded the drivers with instructions for you in case you run into trouble, there in the attachment below. Take a look at the Readme file to make sure your model is included. If it is boot your laptop up before doing anything and at the A:\ prompt type: 

Format C: /s

Listen for the system files to transfer onto the hard drive. Get back into your pc and delete everything on the boot disk except the three files from the above post then copy all the downloaded cd-rom drivers on there. 

With your Microsolutions cd-rom hooked up from the instructions in the link and the Windows 98SE disk in it at the A:\ prompt type:

LOADCD

Your cd-rom should now be read. The best thing to do is use the copy command to get the win98 folder onto the laptop hard drive. On the C:\ drive create a folder called w98. D:\ should be your cd-rom drive letter this time so go ahead and type in this command:

COPY D:\WIN98SE\*.* C:\w98\win98 /s

When everythings copied reboot without a floppy, the hard drive will boot on its own. Type at the C:\ prompt:

Cd:\w98\win98

At that prompt type:

setup


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Edge,

The very first line in the very first post - "I have an Ibm THIKPAD 560 laptop that doesn't have a Cdrom"

SO do you have a "Microsolutions cd-rom"? Haven't seen any confirmation either way yet. Not needed but would be good to know.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I can't fin d command.com i.o.system msd dos.sys on any of my start up disks, here are the files they could be in drv space,HIMEN, Flashpt, btdosm


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

Bob I didn't that the backpack cdrom would work with the laptop I didn't know that there are dos commands to make it work, I'm learning as I go.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

You'll need to show hidden files and folders. 

Open My Computer from the desktop. 

Select the View menu and click Folder Options. 

Select the View Tab. 

In the Hidden files section select Show all files. 

Click OK.

Check the Startup disk again, they should be there.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So you actually do have a CD ROM drive?

But agaiin, you shouldn't have needed DOS commands to make it work since you already had a desktop computer you can use. Part of the problem was that the laptop's hard drive was never connected to the secondary IDE controller. Things would have been much simpler almost 100 posts ago otherwise. No DOS commands would have been needed.

And now, if Windows will recognize the drive, no DOS commands should be needed either.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm setting invalid switch -/s the cd rom moves and quits when I press enter with the command


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

At what command are you ? Have you booted up using the laptop cd-rom?


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

Yes COPY D:\win98se\*.* C:\CABS /s


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Guess I'm still not sure why DOS is being tried since it hasn't worked since the begninning and not necessary?


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I used the boot disk in the floppy


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Ok you created a cabs folder, that's fine.

Just so we do this right get to the C:\ prompt and type:

cd cabs

At the C:\Cabs prompt type:

md win98

Then type this command:

copy D:\win98\*.* C:\CABS\win98\*.*


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

It's the boot disk that's causing the trouble, I changed the folder options as you requested and I still can't find those three files on any of my boot disks


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

But why use DOS at all when there are so many alternatives that have been suggested. And especially since it hasn't worked in something like 100 posts and counting.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Open up a Startup disk and delete:

OAKCDROM
RAMDRIVE
EBD
HIMEM
DRVSPACE

The cd-rom drivers total 277 kbs so you should have enough room on the disk after deleting the above files.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If nothing else, the persistence for the past two weeks to continue to recommend DOS when it hasn't worked is admirable.

As a comparison, I just did a quick test of the alternative solution to the DOS one which hasn't worked so far. Since you already know how to connect the laptop to your IDE controller on the desktop, you are way ahead of the game. 

On the Desktop:
1. Copied the entire contents (more than is necessary) of the Win98 CD to a directory on the Desktop's hard drive
2. Conneced the laptop to the secondary IDE channel. Like dr20 has, mine is difficult remove from the cable from the CD so I just remove it from the motherboard
3. Copied the directory to the laptop.

Total time - Just over 15 minutes. And that included all the time it took for me to go to the garage and look for a small phillips screwdrive. Certainly a lot less time that since January 22nd messing with DOS. I mean there's nothing wrong with DOS but since it hasn't worked, maybe it's time to try something easier.

Guess I just like to recommend the easy and faster way when possible.

Might want to give it a try. If nothing else, just for something else to do and see how it works.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

The cd rom will work if I type LOADCD at cpromt type setup it starts to setup when I click on portable I get bad command. I will work at it tommorrow night I have to get up at 5 for work


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Are you still trying this from DOS?

Are you at the correct DOS prompt for whatever the CD is being assigned?

Are you in the correct directory when trying to run SETUP?

When are you prompted for "Portable" as an option?


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Were you able to copy over the Win98 folder? The difficulty with running Setup directly from the cd drive is that those are DOS drivers on the floppy, which means when it boots up to finish installing in Windows you could run into problems since 98SE might not be able to read the portable drive. 

I'm not exactly sure on that since I'm unfamiliar with the model but your safest bet is to install the OS from the hard drive just in case.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I wasn't able to copy over the Win98 folder. I used the commands in the instructions from the IBM site getting invalid switch /s I tried setup just to see if the dos drivers for the cdrom worked and they do. I started by creating the directory MD c:\CABS then LOADCD the drivers loaded COPY D:\WIN98SE\*.*C:\CABS /s maybe I should try xcopy and see what happens?


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Try this command first:

copy D:\win98\*.* C:\CABS\*.*


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Even though you were told to do it previously, the /s switch won't work with COPY. Only XCOPY.

So
You don't want to use the /s switch with COPY (Just XCOPY although it isn't needed)
Are there really any files on D:\WIN98SE (DIR D:\WIN98SE)?
If so, make sure there is a space between the last * and C:\ e.g.
COPY D:\WIN98SE\*.* C:\CABS

But I can see where it would get confusing and even incorrect information where even on the same page there is differing recommendataions like:
COPY D:\WIN98SE\*.* C:\CABS
and then:
copy D:\win98\*.* C:\CABS\win98\*.*
and on the page before that:


dr20 said:


> COPY D:\WIN98SE\*.* C:\w98\win98 /s


 - which is maybe where the incorrect information about using the /s switch with copy came from.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

But that is why they need to be corected so they don't continue to cause problems. Like in this case they tried to use the /s switch with COPY.

But then again we're are on something over 2 weeks to just copy a directory to a laptop's hard drive. Something with the current methods being used just don't seem to be working out very well.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

From a recent post that must have gotten deleted:

dr20 - Exactly, so why did you instruct the poster to copy from the Win98SE folder, it doesn't exist Bob? Oh and btw make sure to get a copy of the posts because they're going to be deleted after you read them. I really don't want these type exchanges ruining the threads.



dr20 said:


> COPY D:\WIN98SE\*.* C:\w98\win98 /s


Yes I agree. Thereis no \win98SE directory to copy from. That's also part more misformation that has caused problems, in this case from post #95


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

edge said:


> I wasn't able to copy over the Win98 folder. I used the commands in the instructions from the IBM site getting invalid switch /s I tried setup just to see if the dos drivers for the cdrom worked and they do. I started by creating the directory MD c:\CABS then LOADCD the drivers loaded COPY D:\WIN98SE\*.*C:\CABS /s maybe I should try xcopy and see what happens?


It's good that you got the DOS drivers to work.

Back on post #95 you were instructed to do exactly as you did (copy from the D:Win98se directory). But it should have been from the \win98 directory

Also as you noticed the /s switch didn't work.

You are doing as you are instructed but just need a few changes to make it work. And I'll try and keep things consistent to avoid confusion. If you want to do this from DOS, and assuming that you CD ROM is being assigned the letter as D:

1. Make a directory on your hard drive. There have been numerous previous suggestions. Just pick one - e.g. MD \WIN98

2. COPY D:\WIN98 C:\WIN98

It's just two commands that have been needed all along but there have been a few variations that has caused some confusion.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Edge,

I went back and reviewed all the different DOS commands you were told to use. 

No wonder it's been confusing. There have been at least 7 different commands given to simply copy some files on a CD to the laptop's hard drive. 

Some have been changed to reflect innaccuracies that have been pointed out but still quite a list to choose from:

COPY E:\Win98\*.*

xcopy e:\ /e c:\win98 

xcopy32 e:\*.* c:\w98\*.* /s /e

xcopy e:\win98\*.* c:\w98\win98\*.* /s /e

copy win98\*.* c:\w98\win98\*.*

COPY D:\WIN98SE\*.* C:\w98\win98 /s (the one that wouldn't work because of the /s switch as well as there not being a \win98se directory on the CD).

copy D:\win98\*.* C:\CABS\win98\*.* 

==

So as in my prevoius post, if you have the CD as D:, at most it is just two lines. And if the C:\WIN98 directory is already made on the hard drive, then it's just one more line to type. You are so close so let's keep it nice and consitent and simple.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Edge,

Trying to simplify things a bit for you. Hopefully you already have the c:\win98 directory made and can copy the source files from the CD to that directory. 

But from your last post, all that happened was you followed some instructions that just had two easy to fix errors in them. Just wanting to help resolve that for you.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

Okay dr20 you were right 3524 files copied, iused xcopy start up disk , formatted , at c prompt md win98,then I switched to the bpcd floppy typed LOADCD, the drives loaded and I switched back to the xcopy floppy, typed cd c:\ and then xcopy e:\ /e c:\win98 question poped up win 98 file f or directory d typed d and away it went for about 45 minutes , it's at c prompt now, too late to try setup tonight ,I will try it tomorrow night.What would the best command for set up? Setup exe or setupwin98, setupwin98cd. I think that d was the problem of the command. I noticed when the cd drivers loaded thatr the cd was called e


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Edge,

For information, it looks like the Win98 directory was not created on the C: drive ahead of time. That explains the prompt for a file or directory when you used the XCOPY command. The reason I suggested making it first but either way will work. 

You probably have more than you need but at least you have the source files from the \win98 directory from the CD. 

Since most of the previous suggestions mentioned using the D: drive for the CD ROM, was the main difference that it was being designated now as the E: and using the correct source location.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Edge,

Just to clear something before you try it.



dr20 said:


> cd win98\win98\setup.exe
> Let me know if that works.


Pretty sure this won't work to run a program. It's best to change to the directory where it is located and then run the program.

For example, if the directory is there, from the C: prompt you would need to:

CD \win98\win98
Then run SETUP

Hope this helps save some time tomorrow when you try it.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Way to go edge 

Tomorrow when you setup type at the C:\ prompt:

cd win98

At the C:\Win98 prompt type:

setup.exe

That should do it but if it doesn't try this instead. Since you copied the entire disk over there should be another win98 folder inside the one on the Root C: so if need be type:

cd win98\win98

At the C:\Win98\Win98 prompt type:

setup.exe

Let me know if that works.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Glad those incorrect posts got fixed (actually it looks like they continue to just get deleted). Either way it's good the corrections are being noted and resolved. Hate to see Edge have to take any more time than is necessary to solve the problem.

Looks like the one that had been removed and then corrected was:
cd win98\win98\setup.exe
Let me know if that works.

Good it got removed and glad dr responded so quickly to fix it.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

dr20 said:


> Bob you should get some sleep, you'll feel better in the morning.


I'm fine but thanks. No work tomorrow. Nice hike in the woods.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Edge,

So hopefully tomorrow you can use my DR's corrected way of running the SETUP program (changing to the directory and then running setup). I wan't to make sure what you tried would work. Hopepfully using the corrected instructions helps you with the rest of your re-install. 

Basically the correction was that you need to change to the directory where the source files are located on the hard drive and run setup from there.

Also, it sounded like you have the OS already installed but need to get some drivers copied and installed? Is that correct? If so, you may not need to acutally re-run the setup program but just get the correct drivers install. Could save you a bunch of time since they would need to be installed anyway.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

dr20 the second command worked, win98 is installed I have sound but I will have to install the video drivers only have 16 colours and the video doesn't fit the screen (


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yes the corrected one would work. That's why I'm glad it got taken care of. 

To install the video drivers, if there isn't a setup program, you might try copying them to a directory in the hard drive in the \win98 directory.

Go to the Device Manager
Click on the + by Display Adapters and see if you can add it to the current one that has a yellow ! by it.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Alright we're getting there now. :up:

Do you have the video drivers to install? Also when you look in the Device Manager what if anything is it telling you that is needed?


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

(too small) I have the instructions and drivers from the IBM site and I will work at it. Thanks for all the help Bob and dr20 you stuck with me thru all the problems and we were finally successful.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Edge,

Back on post #61, you mentioned that you had yellow exclamation marks by the at least video driver in Device Manager.

Go back there again
Right click on the adapter and select properties
Click on the Driver tab
Click on the Update Driver button towards the lower right corner
Next
Display a list..
Next
Have Disk
Either use the A: drive or put in the path where the drivers are located.

Again, this is if there isn't already a setup program with the drivers.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I haven't had a chance to look in the device manager but I will do that right now


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't have a yellow question mark anywhere in the device manager since I set up from the hd. The Ibm instrction are to click on display, settings, click advanced, click adapter, click change, the update device driver wizard dialog box appears, click next, click have disk,I typed a for the floppy clicked ok, got the specified area does not contain information about your device. I went back to control panel and clicked on the floppy and the driver is there so I clicked on it and installed it to c. IBM ThinkPad(Cyberxxxx) PCI is the device that is to be selected from the driver list. But it won't go there


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

That was the advantage of installing 98SE from the laptop instead of the pc, Windows installed most of the necessary drivers for you as I figured it would. 

What I did was download the video drivers for the Thinkpad 560, there in an attachment. All you should need to do is click on the red icon and they should install automatically. Let me know if that works.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I tried the default path C:\DRIVERS\W9X\DISPLAY there are three items on the list the first one on the list isIBM Thinkpad(Cyber9320)PCI this could be the right one as the four numbers match the four xs, the 2nd one has eight number and end with vl the tird one has 6 numbers and end with PCI


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

Yes I did click on it and it's on the c drive


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

None of the drivers you tried then are installing?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

From that attachment it doesn't look they they so much as install automatically but unzip automatically from the .exe file to C:\DRIVERS\W9X\DISPLAY

From the device manager, what happens if you try to add drivers from C:\DRIVERS\W9X\DISPLAY. Does the correct one show up?

It looks like they are all trident driver files.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

They install but they don't work, could somebody have changed the system board , maybe it's a different model of the 560 e,x or y


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Even after rebooting they still don't work?


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I got these numbers from the bios 97H4575 10/24/97, model#2640 7OU 78 vw 659 system board serisl 1M885347027


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

Yes even after rebooting, I ran the first one I mentioned rebooted and got this not a compatiable drive for you display


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

There's also 560X and 560Z, which would give you later version drivers. Does it say anywhere that it's only 560 or 560E?


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

Bob the device# should be IBM ThinkPad(Cyberxxxx) PCI , the one I tried had four numbers instead of the xs


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

Yes right under the display was the number 560, I looked on the back the # is the same as the model # in the bios


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

IBM ThinkPad(Cyberxxxx) PCI,

Those were the ones I downloaded from the 560 and 560E series, at least that's what was given in the instructions from the Readme file. It all depends if your Thinkpad is of the X or Z series, it must say somewhere, if so they're different drivers.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I looked in my service disk the 560 and 560e share the same repair manual but the 560e uses different drivers, I got the drivers I will try them tomorrow night


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Well that might be your problem then, on the IBM site the drivers for 560 and 560E are the same so if you have different ones on disk hopefully that fixes it for you.


----------



## edge (Apr 10, 2005)

I got it checked out the model # actually 560x either somebody changed top plate or themotherboard thanks for the help much appreciated


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

You might consider trying Balarc Advisor. It's pretty good at giving a list of the installed hardware. Might help eliminat future guesswork.

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

That's good then, IBM has the X Series drivers available too so maybe those will work better.


----------

